# Already had COVID? Get the vaccine anyway



## Becky1951 (Mar 18, 2021)

*"*the researchers urged protective measures for the elderly in the form of effective vaccines and enhanced physical distancing and infection control.*"

Enhanced physical distancing???
Get vaccinated and have to stay further then 6ft away? Makes no sense why those over 65 need to keep a further distance after being vaccinated. In the news a few days ago, they were saying grandparents could visit grandchildren once they had received the vaccine? No mention of "enhanced distancing."

Already had COVID? Get the vaccine anyway*

The natural immunity provided by a first coronavirus infection is "robust" for relatively young people but not so much for people over 65 – and generally not as good as vaccination, a new study found.

Researchers in Denmark found that 80% or more of the naturally infected population who are younger than 65 were protected against reinfection for at least six months. Good, but not as good as some vaccines that appear to provide more than 90% protection for people with no prior infection.

The researchers also found that previous infection provided less than 50% protection for people 65 years and older. Since that group is also more prone to a "serious clinical course of illness," the researchers urged protective measures for the elderly in the form of effective vaccines and enhanced physical distancing and infection control.

"Furthermore, our data indicate that vaccination of previously infected individuals should be done because natural protection cannot be relied on," the researchers said.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...us-variants-vaccines-deaths-cases/4742648001/


----------



## Nathan (Mar 18, 2021)

I've had Covid, got my first Moderna vaccine shot this past Tuesday.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I've had Covid, got my first Moderna vaccine shot this past Tuesday.


Same here.  It kicked my a$$ the day after the shot - I had a rough 24 hours.  
Fever of 101.2, body aches, joint pain and lightheadedness. So far this today all symptoms are gone except occasional lightheadedness and a sore arm. Hoping to be past the worst of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Same here.  It kicked my a$$ the day after the shot - I had a rough 24 hours.
> Fever of 101.2, body aches, joint pain and lightheadedness. So far this today all symptoms are gone except occasional lightheadedness and a sore arm. Hoping to be past the worst of it.


OMG...see that's what's putting me off having it.. hope you're completely well again soon..


----------



## Nathan (Mar 18, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Same here.  It kicked my a$$ the day after the shot - I had a rough 24 hours.
> Fever of 101.2, body aches, joint pain and lightheadedness. So far this today all symptoms are gone except occasional lightheadedness and a sore arm. Hoping to be past the worst of it.


My arm is still pretty sore(on a 1 to 10 scale=4).   My wife got hit harder, yesterday she was lethargic and felt feverish(but no actual fever).   
Today she showed me some welts that are itchy, near the injection site:


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> OMG...see that's what's putting me off having it.. hope you're completely well again soon..


I seem to be completely past it.  A lot of people have described the reactions as 1-2 days of feeling ill, which I can vouch for.  It came on very intensely about about 20 hours after the injection and lasted less than 24 hours.  I feel fine now.  Even the soreness in my arm is dramatically better today.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

Which vaccination did you get @StarSong...and your wife @Nathan ?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Which vaccination did you get @StarSong...and your wife @Nathan ?


We got the Moderna vaccine.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 18, 2021)

didn't have that injection site coloring or welts with pfizer. the vaccines are only 95% effective according to the CMO at the hospital. we've already had our fist case of a fully vaccinated individual (assuming it's an employee) get COVID. i hope this doesn't mean we gotta stay masked up permanently or die.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

@hollydolly, I had Moderna.  Woke up feeling fine today.  Yesterday I took it easy just in case, but by mid-morning I was fine.  
As a friend said, the good news is a strong reaction means a strong immunity. 

Wednesday was a rough day, not going to paint it differently, but it was no worse than when I was sick with a mild case of Covid and it was over a helluva lot faster. I am only now starting to wean from the last of the meds (a powerful steroid inhalant) from residual Covid symptoms, and I first got sick TWELVE WEEKS AGO! 

Really and truly, my vaccine reaction was a day at the beach compared to 12 weeks of taking meds to control a cough and to open my lungs sufficiently so I could draw a full breath.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 19, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Same here.  It kicked my a$$ the day after the shot - I had a rough 24 hours.
> Fever of 101.2, body aches, joint pain and lightheadedness. So far this today all symptoms are gone except occasional lightheadedness and a sore arm. Hoping to be past the worst of it.


That's why there is now some thought that people like you (and me) who've had covid only need one shot. Most people get sick only after the second shot or have a worse reaction. The reason you felt so bad after the first shot is because it was really like your second. Getting covid was equal to getting your first shot and then actually getting your first shot is  like a non covid survivor getting their second shot. Hence your adverse reactions. France and Spain both advise on only one shot for covid survivors. I'll post some links later.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> didn't have that injection site coloring or welts with pfizer. the vaccines are only 95% effective according to the CMO at the hospital. we've already had our fist case of a fully vaccinated individual (assuming it's an employee) get COVID. i hope this doesn't mean we gotta stay masked up permanently or die.


That person was more than 2 weeks out from the last vaccine?  

My understanding about the vaccines is that while they can't guarantee you won't get Covid, they do make it extremely unlikely you'll become so ill from the virus that you'll die from it or even need hospitalization. And that's a whole lot better than nothing. 

A friend just posted that his uncle passed from Covid just a few days ago... this virus is still very much a threat. There were 1705 US deaths from it yesterday. Averaging over 100 each day in the UK.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> That's why there is now some thought that people like you (and me) who've had covid only need one shot. Most people get sick only after the second shot or have a worse reaction. The reason you felt so bad after the first shot is because it was really like your second. Getting covid was equal to getting your first shot and then actually getting your first shot is  like a non covid survivor getting their second shot. Hence your adverse reactions. France and Spain both advise on only one shot for covid survivors. I'll post some links later.


I understand and think you're probably correct.  Unfortunately, the CDC and other powers that be haven't taken that position, thus my vaccination record will be incomplete if I don't go ahead with the 2nd shot.  

Have you had the 2nd shot yet?  It might be worthwhile to start another thread for people who've had Covid and vaccines to report on their experiences.  Would love to have eyes wide open to what is likely to come my way in a few weeks.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

This is one man's experience of his second dose...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

StarSong said:


> That person was more than 2 weeks out from the last vaccine?
> 
> My understanding about the vaccines is that while they can't guarantee you won't get Covid, they do make it extremely unlikely you'll become so ill from the virus that you'll die from it or even need hospitalization. And that's a whole lot better than nothing.
> 
> A friend just posted that his uncle passed from Covid just a few days ago... this virus is still very much a threat. There were 1705 US deaths from it yesterday. Averaging over 100 each day in the UK.


Yes. We've had some that got it in between the two doses. One was able to avoid serious illness and the hospital. The other was a young lady whose case was mild. But this is the first after both and in the few months we've had them in our systems. I got mine back in Jan? So I will have to continue to be alert & careful. If our county drops the mask mandate & they think I'm taking my mask off at work...I got news for them. Not gonna happen.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Yes. We've had some that got it in between the two doses. One was able to avoid serious illness and the hospital. The other was a young lady whose case was mild. But this is the first after both and in the few months we've had them in our systems. I got mine back in Jan? So I will have to continue to be alert & careful. If our county drops the mask mandate & they think I'm taking my mask off at work...I got news for them. Not gonna happen.


I read up on people getting COVID after being fully vaccinated.  The data shows it happens.  Rarely maybe, but it happens.  

The article said that's why the vaccines are described at 95% effective, rather than 100%. 

Most importantly the vaccine reportedly protects people from serious illness, hospitalization or death. Since those dire reactions are what we're all trying to avoid, it appears the vaccines are doing their job.


----------



## win231 (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes.  And if you already got the vaccine, get the second one.
And if you already got the second one, get another one for the mutant strains.
And if you already got the one for the mutant strains, get another one next year for more mutant strains.
And more vaccines each year for additional mutations.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 21, 2021)

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly,





StarSong said:


> I understand and think you're probably correct.  Unfortunately, the CDC and other powers that be haven't taken that position, thus my vaccination record will be incomplete if I don't go ahead with the 2nd shot.
> 
> Have you had the 2nd shot yet?  It might be worthwhile to start another thread for people who've had Covid and vaccines to report on their experiences.  Would love to have eyes wide open to what is likely to come my way in a few weeks.


No second shot here and probably won't get it.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> No second shot here and probably won't get it.


Are you in the US, Gary?


----------

